# lamborghini in bangalore???



## chicha (Sep 10, 2007)

Well this is what couple of my friends claim they saw two days back at MG road, they told me that it was orange in color. and i told them that its was not possible because roads in bangalore are not made for such cars, but they told me that they were not on drugs or booZ when they saw it, they also claim that it was open top.



has any one from bangalore seen the car in question?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 10, 2007)

now....this is interesting....me too heard of a Lamborghini in the city from friends...but not sure...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> has any one from bangalore seen the car in question?


 yes, me  couple of dayz back at residency road....


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

3 ferraris (including sachin's with him driving), 3 porches and 2 hummers seen quite a few times here in mumbai ... mercs are like taxis here


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^ to add that seen 3 limo....too


----------



## faraaz (Sep 10, 2007)

Dunno about bangalore but here's a list of the cars I've seen being driven around here in St. Gallen, Switzerland...read 'em n weep! 

Porsche Carrera S
Porsche Cayenne
Porsche Cayman
Porsche Boxster
Hummer H2
Mercedes SL65 AMG
Mercedes S600
Mercedes McLaren SLR
Ford Mustang
Ferrari 360 Modena
Lamborghini Countach (the old one)
Audi A4
Audi TT
Toyota Supra
Subaru Impreza
Nissan 350Z
Peugeot something..the brand new sedan...forgot the name...
Range Rover 2006 model
Ducati 999 (i think...dunno the exact model)
Some 4-5 Triumph bikes and also 1 Kawasaki Ninja which looked really khatara and old...

I've got to start carrying my camera around...


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^ Dont forget to post pics


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 10, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ^^^ Dont forget to post pics



Very High Res plzz


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

the cayennes become too common here .... ul see 1 every few weeks


----------



## shantanu (Sep 10, 2007)

ohh ! i love countach... 

anyone seen the ""THE SPEED ZONE 1 ,2 & 3.. """ marvelous movies..


----------



## PraKs (Sep 17, 2007)

In Bangalore

Yeah , Guess Upendra owns one,


----------



## xbonez (Sep 17, 2007)

do they make orange lamorghinis?? i thought they only cme in yellow and black.

and yeah, cayennes are so common, i no longer get fascinated by thm. even BMWs are fairly common though i've never seen a ferrari on the roads. seen quite a few of them at auto expos though


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 17, 2007)

Seen 3 limos,countless BMWs and Merces,4-5 Audis and a gallardo in Mumbai till now...


----------



## nix (Sep 17, 2007)

dude, a lambo is so low that i dont think it can even go in MG road. maybe it was the offroad version


----------

